
Google Glass 2.0 - nefitty
http://www.wsj.com/video/google-glass-20-first-look/7D225564-0A67-41D7-97A9-CF4C19CF3A4C.html
======
nefitty
I doubt this will satisfy the luddites, but we can hope...

